# Sudden increase in TSH T3, 4 and reverse all normal



## thryoidhelp (Mar 17, 2014)

My T3, T4, etc. have been normal from day one, but I have been on synthroid since January (50 mcg), and over the past 8 months my TSH had decreased from about 8 to 3 or so. I had, and continue to have high antibodies, and went gluten free for 2 months to see if the antibodies went down. They didn't budget, and guess what, my TSH spiked from 3 to 18 in the 2 months of no gluten.

I feel absolutly fine, and my endo seems to not quite understand. Anyone ever experience such a random spike? My dose was increased to 75, but wonder what the heck is going on.

Thanks!


----------



## thryoidhelp (Mar 17, 2014)

Full reading:

TSH 18.1 HIGH (reference .45-4.5)

Free T4 .83 (reference .82-1.77)

Reverse T3 10.6 (reference 9.2-24.1)

TPO antibodies 317 HIGH (reference 0-34)

Free Triiodothyronine 2.4 (reference 2-4.4)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yikes, with those numbers you are definitely hypo! Have they suggested an ultrasound of your thyroid? Given those high antibody numbers, I would push for one.


----------



## thryoidhelp (Mar 17, 2014)

I have had an ultrasound in March that came back normal. What are they looking for with the ultrasound, nodules? I did recently have a CT scan for something unrelated and it mentioned slight calcification of my left thyroid lobe "most likely minimum goitre".

Funny thing is I feel great. I guess TSH is only part of the story. Anyways I will be asking about another ultrasound. I have had palbable bilaterial cervical lymph nodes for a long time that seem the same size, and all my doctors don't even feel them until I point them out. No one is concerned but me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Calcification does suggest that FNA (fine needle aspiration) would be the appropriate next step. With the lymph node involvement, if it were me, I would see an ENT.


----------



## thryoidhelp (Mar 17, 2014)

Saw the ENT, who said lymph nodes are of no concern. ENT ordered the CT scan for this reason. The lymph nodes in questions were really tiny. None with any "abnormal" characteristics, and none with short axis greater than 10mm.

Seeing an endo tomorrow, will push for another ultrasound. Some calcication has been present for years, and the previous ultrasound has said it was "stable". The CT scan didn't compare to the ultrasound, so there is no telling whether or not it is stable.

Either way, as a 35yo male, this is abnormal, and ruling out cancer is a big priority for me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes to everything said about an ultrasound, but also, just for your information, being in normal range does not mean your results are optimal.

It'd be helpful to see free t3 as well, but your free t4 is so, so low. You don't have enough thyroid hormone for your body to use, so you'd TSH is not surprising at all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

As it should be. Gender and age raise the bar on the importance of ruling it out. Which we hope is the case; of course!


----------



## thryoidhelp (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I pushed for an Ultrasound and received it. Nothing of signifiance....no nodules. looks like the CT just picked up a calcified lymph node adjacent to the left lobe. It's been on previous ultrasounds, and a CT scan I had years ago. Report deemed it "stable".

Still no explination on how my TSH jumped from 3-18 in two months, but as long as you can't have thyroid cancer without nodules looks like I'm in the clear. Also can't explain I how I feel absolutly fine with a TSH so high. Frankly I feel the best I have felt in years.

Also still have small palpable bilaterial cervical lymph nodes, but no one is concered about them and I was told they may be there forever.

I think the worst part is anxiety and not knowing what is going on.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Are they going to do a biopsy on the calcified cervical lymph node?


----------



## thryoidhelp (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't think so. It has remained the same size since 2012, and seems to be of no concern. It is really tiny.


----------



## thryoidhelp (Mar 17, 2014)

and I'm not sure if what is next to the thyroid is cervical or not. What I can feel in zone 3 of my neck is, but not sure about this location.


----------



## KristaD (Sep 5, 2013)

I totally feel your pain.

My journey has not been fun at all. I was on a super high dose of Naturethyoid for several years - changed Doctors because my symptoms just kept getting worse.

My new doctor changed me to synthroid & Cytomel of course had to start me out gradually. It took me 4 months to finally get it under control. But it didn't stay that way. 

September 2013 TSH-6

January 2014 TSH- .0.1

June 2014 TSH- 18.97 - I actually felt sicker when I was at 6, which to me makes no sense being at 18.97 (BUT! I did encounter a yeast problem that would NOT go away - talk about stubborn- wasn't until she upped my dosage again that it finally became under control (my body temperature was too low - causing the Yeast to grow- ugh!!). My Dr was shocked and very discouraged that we have no idea what caused the sudden spike. I felt pretty bad - but when she gave me the results I couldn't believe it. She upped my dosage and redid tests in Aug 2014 TSH- 6.6 which was better.

Have you ever had your CRP tested? My doctor always checks this for me. It's the C reactive protein (high sensitivity) test. Which measures inflammation/ or cardiovascular risk. (if it's above 10 its indicative of non cardiovascular inflammation) needs to be under 3.

In october - CRP 10.9

January CRP 17.6 (but my TSH was perfect! ???)

June: CRP 10.4

In June my doctor put me on LDN which has REALLY helped me bring that CRP number down - in August it was 2.79 - really helped with my RA. I have more days feeling like a REAL person.  I highly recommend LDN (Low Dose naltrexone) it's really helped me get a better quality of life.

Sorry I didn't give much of a reason to why our TSH spike like they do. I just figured I'm an enigma and keep praying I don't contract any more auto-immune nightmares... I've had my fill.

Good luck to you!


----------

